

A Hole-in-One Idea (The Story of Geox Shoes) - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748703630404575053433814783918.html

======
chadgeidel
Oh, my goodness. I've been looking for something like this for a long time.

Thank you HN!

------
cromulent
I like my Geoxen. Definitely good for the hot-of-foot.

